# Two sets of triplets!!!



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

We had a set last night and another set today! Holy Cow!! This is our first time to go through kidding! What an experience!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats : ) triple the fun


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

And you're still sane?! Haha congrats hope everyone is well


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great! Pics as soon as you can?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

:fireworks:CONGRATULATIONS.!!!!!








But.... Ummmm..... Picks?
Those of us still waiting need out BABY FIX with PIC's.!!!!!???


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

*2 sets of triplets*

I tried to post with pics yesterday. I'm not sure why they didn't go. Ill try again. It is only uploading one.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're so cute!!! I love the little paint.  Congrats!!!! Do you have any more to kid this year?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like you got some doelings 

Lucky you


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Ahh gorgeous


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww so lucky!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful..congrats : )


----------

